# Things I've Learned Living In The South



## Rounder (Aug 16, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]THINGS  I  LEARNED LIVING IN THE SOUTH...[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in     the middle of the road.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]There are 5,000 types of snakes and 4,998     of them live in the South.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]There are 10,000 types of spiders. All     10,000 of them live in the South, plus a couple no one's seen before.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]If it grows, it'll stick ya. If it     crawls, it'll bite cha.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Onced and Twiced are words.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]It is not a shopping cart, it is a buggy![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Jawl-P? means, Did you all go to the     bathroom?[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]People actually grow,eat and like okra.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Fixinto is one word. It means I'm going     to do that.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]There is no such thing as lunch. There is     only dinner and then there's supper.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Iced tea is appropriate for all meals and     you start drinking it when you're two. We do like a little tea with our     sugar. It is referred to as the Wine of the South.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Backwards and forwards means I know     everything about you.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The word jeet is actually a question     meaning, 'Did you eat?'[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You don't have to wear a watch, because     it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you're done or it's too     dark to see.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You don't PUSH buttons, you MASH em.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ya'll is singular. All ya'll is plural.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]All the festivals across the state are     named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect, or animal.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You carry jumper cables in your car - for     your OWN car.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You only own five spices: salt, pepper,     mustard, Tabasco and ketchup..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The local papers cover national and     international news on one page, but require 6 pages for local high school     sports, the motor sports, and gossip.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You think that the first day of deer     season is a national holiday.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You know what a [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]hissy     [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]fit is.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Fried catfish is the other white meat.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]We don't need no dang Driver's Ed.      If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]You understand these jokes and forward     them to your Southern friends and those who just wish they were from the     SOUTH.[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## BKelley (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you forget, Coca-Cola is not pop, it ain't soda and is pronounced Cocola.  In some parts of Georgia it is referred to as "Atlanta Holy Water".

Second genertraion yankees living in the South all their lives ain't Southern, 'cause if a cat has kitterns in the oven that don't makem biscuits.

Southern ain't a direction on the compass, it is a frame of mind.

Ben


----------



## doug57 (Aug 16, 2011)

Second genertraion yankees living in the South all their lives ain't Southern, 'cause if a cat has kitterns in the oven that don't makem biscuits.

Ben, I've never heard that one - but I've already shared it with several
folks I know!


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 16, 2011)

I was born in NY, moved down here when I was 12, and I have a "Green Card" my wife has lived here all her life, so what does that make my kids?


----------



## reddwil (Aug 16, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I was born in NY, moved down here when I was 12, and I have a "Green Card" my wife has lived here all her life, so what does that make my kids?



My wifes from New York. I tell everybody our kinds are mixed breeds.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I was born in NY, moved down here when I was 12, and I have a "Green Card" my wife has lived here all her life, so what does that make my kids?



It makes 'em "YankNecks".


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Where I went to school in NY was K-12 under 750 students.  They also had the annual gun show in our school gym.  So I think that qualifies me as a southern boy.  Oh and THE local church had a pancake breakfast every saturday for hunters.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 16, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> Where I went to school in NY was K-12 under 750 students.  They also had the annual gun show in our school gym.  So I think that qualifies me as a southern boy.  Oh and THE local church had a pancake breakfast every saturday for hunters.



that must mean that you were from "southern" new york. by the way what part of suffolk are you in.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 16, 2011)

Being a true Southerner means you say half of the above phrases without even knowing it!

I have been here in Arizona now for exactly 12 months now and just a few weeks ago while at Lowes (where I now know everyone) I was asked by a friend where I was from just because I said... "All Ya'll are having way too much fun to be getting paid"

He actually caught the "all ya'll" and I never even realize I'm saying it.  Wonder how many other stupid things I say without realizing it!


----------



## Fred (Aug 16, 2011)

BKelley said:


> Did you forget, Coca-Cola is not pop, it ain't soda and is pronounced Cocola. In some parts of Georgia it is referred to as "Atlanta Holy Water".
> 
> Second genertraion yankees living in the South all their lives ain't Southern, 'cause if a cat has kitterns in the oven that don't makem biscuits.
> 
> ...


 
Brother Ben, How you all be doin? Cocola is great for a bunch of stuff asides frm being Holy Water. 
 
Had a neighbor once back when that actually had a kitten she named "Biscuit" just because it was born in the potbelly stove. Good thing it wasn't born in the out haouse ... case then she probably would'a gone and named it, "Crapper." She also hgad a coon dog named 'Spot" for obvious reasons.


BTW, being Southern is definitely by the great grace of God!



edicehouse said:


> Where I went to school in NY was K-12 under 750 students. They also had the annual gun show in our school gym. So I think that qualifies me as a southern boy. Oh and THE local church had a pancake breakfast every saturday for hunters.


 
Them kids have to learn about guns to, don't ya know! Bet it is the most popular class in the school!



Texatdurango said:


> ... just a few weeks ago while at Lowes (where I now know everyone) I was asked by a friend where I was from just because I said... "All Ya'll are having way too much fun to be getting paid"
> 
> He actually caught the "all ya'll" and I never even realize I'm saying it. Wonder how many other stupid things I say without realizing it!


 
Don't worry ... you jest be borroring the phrase.

And in closing I'll give yall another one ... "Now ain't that special!" Watch TV commercials and get the meaning.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 16, 2011)

That was a funny thread...

When I first went into the navy, I was walking down Broadway in San Diego... a guy standing at the bus stop asked me the time... the only thing I said to him was, "It's 22:00"... course must have said it as "twentoo hunnert" 'cause his next question was, "What part of Texas are you from?"...


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to live in Illinois 45minutes out of Chicago in Palos Hights and Orland Park. Now I live in central LA. All these strange way of putting words together and talking all wrong is now normal to me. I went to visit my family and my brother said something about pop. I just started laughing because now POP sounds strange to me and I had called it that for over 34 years.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2011)

Funny stuff but the part about Deer season holds true anywhere. Up here the state pretty much closes and 1
WWIII begins. 

You people eat everything. Here any food or drink you could ever imagine has been reinvented to involve cherries.


----------



## carverken (Aug 17, 2011)

I trust that you know the difference between a Yankee and a damn Yankee…  The Yankee comes down to visit and goes back.  The damn Yankee comes down, marries our women, takes our jobs and stays a while.

Just a thought


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 17, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I was born in NY, moved down here when I was 12, and I have a "Green Card" my wife has lived here all her life, so what does that make my kids?


BLESSED!


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 17, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Where I went to school in NY was K-12 under 750 students. They also had the annual gun show in our school gym. So I think that qualifies me as a southern boy. Oh and THE local church had a pancake breakfast every saturday for hunters.
> ...


 

Oh no it was Northern NY.  I live in west Suffolk over by the cotton gin


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 17, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I used to live in Illinois 45minutes out of Chicago in Palos Hights and Orland Park. Now I live in central LA. All these strange way of putting words together and talking all wrong is now normal to me. I went to visit my family and my brother said something about pop. I just started laughing because now POP sounds strange to me and I had called it that for over 34 years.



My cubicle buddy when I was station on Guam was from Lake Pontchartrain, LA.... in a conversation one day, he said to me "Borry me a dollar"... when I laughed at him, he asked... "What school you went to?"

That was in 1961 and I still use those phrases today... always get a laugh out of them.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 17, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> Where I went to school in NY was K-12 under 750 students.  They also had the annual gun show in our school gym.  So I think that qualifies me as a southern boy.  Oh and THE local church had a pancake breakfast every saturday for hunters.



Sorry pal that makes y'all a yankee.  Your kids are southern with a daddy who talks funny.  :biggrin::biggrin:

Half my family is Texan and the other half yankee (Doesn't matter where from, yankee is yankee according to my great uncle.)


----------

